# USB Mouse not working.....I have done this so far...

## slimbim

I have a Mitsumi USB wheel mouse.

This is what I did during Kernel config (make menuconfig) for USB:

: input core support  --->y

:      keybord support --->y

:      mouse support --->y

: character devices -- mice

:      mouse support -->y

: usb support 

:      support for usb -->y

:      uhci alternate driver support -->y

:      usb human interface device support -->y

:           hid input layer support -->y

:           /dev/hiddev raw hid device support -->y

And then in the xf86config file:

Input Device Section:

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier	"Mouse 1"

     Driver	"mouse"

     Option	"Protocol"	"IMPS/2"

     Option	"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"

     Option	"ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"

     Option	"Buttons"		"5"

Server Layout Section:

InputDevice	"Mouse 1"	"CorePointer"

When I first booted off the gentoo CD to install, I took some notes, and I saw this on the screen:

input0,hiddev0:  USB HID v1.00 Mouse [03ee:6402] on usb1:2.0

hub.c: USB new device connect on bus2/2, assigned device number 2

input1,hiddev0:  USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [Mitsumi Electric Mitsumi USB Keyboard] on usb2:2.0

The first line I think states that my mouse in fact can be detected....

but not working in KDE, and not working when I do cat /dev/input/mice

Any ideas on what I did wrong?  I would really really hate to recompile the kernel and the x and the kde again.....i did it like 5 times already....and that's like 5 days....

Thank you!

----------

## Hypnos

I have had good results following this document to a tee.

Recompiling X should never be necessary, and I leave stuff as modules so I only usually have to do "make dep ; make modules" when I change my config.

----------

## slimbim

yes, I searched and found that page and followed directions on in also, but still it doesn't work..... very frustrated....

----------

## Pigeon

 *slimbim wrote:*   

> Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

 

use /dev/usbmouse

----------

## Erukian

do what Pigeon said, that's how I got my usb mouse working. I looed around in DEV for usb and mouse and there was a /dev/usbmouse. It works perfectly    :Very Happy: 

----------

## rognvaldr

Excerpt from /usr/src/linux/Documentation/input/input.txt :

<QUOTE>

2. Simple Usage

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  For the most usual configuration, with one USB mouse and one USB keyboard,

you'll have to load the following modules (or have them built in to the

kernel):

	input.o

	mousedev.o

	keybdev.o

	usbcore.o

	usb-[uo]hci.o

	hid.o

  After this, the USB keyboard will work straight away, and the USB mouse

will be available as a character device on major 13, minor 63:

	crw-r--r--   1 root     root      13,  63 Mar 28 22:45 mice

  This device, has to be created, unless you use devfs, in which case it's

created automatically. The commands to do that are:

	cd /dev

	mkdir input

	mknod input/mice c 13 63

  After that you have to point GPM (the textmode mouse cut&paste tool) and

XFree to this device to use it - GPM should be called like:

	gpm -t ps2 -m /dev/input/mice

  And in X:

	Section "Pointer"

	    Protocol    "ImPS/2"

	    Device      "/dev/input/mice"

	    ZAxisMapping 4 5

	EndSection

  When you do all of the above, you can use your USB mouse and keyboard.

</QUOTE>

Having oly a usb mouse (no usb keyboard), here's what I have in /etc/modules.autoload :

input

mousedev

usbcore

usb-uhci

hid

I admit, it got me busy for a few hours too... 

Hope that helps.

Ronald

----------

